# First Silent Hybrid Accident HIghlights Need for Alert System



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Thankfully, 8-year-old Owen Erickson walked away from his Prius-hits-biycle accident with only minor injuries.

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I've seen this happen before. Some kid is left unattended, gets himself hurt, and its everybody's fault except the kid or his/her parents. Lets be real here, there are plenty of cars that are already very quiet on our roads. After 25 MPH you still couldn't hear the engine. 

The technology isn't the problem, its the people. Watch where you are going next time!!!


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

david85 said:


> I've seen this happen before. Some kid is left unattended, gets himself hurt, and its everybody's fault except the kid or his/her parents. Lets be real here, there are plenty of cars that are already very quiet on our roads. After 25 MPG you still couldn't hear the engine.
> 
> The technology isn't the problem, its the people. Watch where you are going next time!!!


First we get the ipods and mp3 unplugged from the ears so they can hear anything.
Did the prius hear the bike? 90% of driver input is visual, right on David, people want to blame everything but themselves.


----------



## tazdotnet (Apr 9, 2008)

the retarted kid would have been hit even if the car sounded like a 747... come on people sound is not going to have anything to do with it... what would happen if the kid rode his bike in front of a pedestrian? would they make the pedestrian carry a noise maker?... imagine how new york would sound if they did that... nobody would be able to hear the noise makers for all the noise!... and these people need CPS called on them for not watching thier kids... neglect is against the law...


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, my first thought was wonder why the kid was riding his bike in the street. My kid sure as heck isn't allowed to ride his bike more than half way down our cul-de-sac and I often place my saw horses in the road so that cars need to slow down before proceeding. And if this wasn't a kid... look where you're going


----------



## tazdotnet (Apr 9, 2008)

my neices and nephew can't even ride thier bikes without an adult in viewing range... i have one 7 year old niece, one 4 year old niece, and one 5 year old nephew and i know from watching them that kids of that age will not pay any attention to a noise...


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

It's freaking stupid. It really doesn't matter how much noise the car makes, a lot of these kids will not notice any car coming. Just yesterday, the bus let off a bunch of kids and they just started walking down the middle of the street, without looking, and they didn't hear my gas car or my horn. I had to use the alarm system to get their attention. 

Unless we all add police sirens to our EV's, people will still end up eating grill, no matter what some oil-loving politctians do.


----------

